# Large electronics rough water ?



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Im putting a 900 series humminbird up front i want to hook it to a ram mount. But what about in rough water? Im afraid the stresses of rough water might eventully wear outbthe screw holes or a bad wave may make the ball come loose and the unit smack wood or fiberglass. Has anyone got like a strap system or something they use? Curious to see how anyone does it. My old humner mounted directly to the floor, but was much smàller and had a twist base.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Ranger373V,










I'm running two large units both are heavy have been doing it for a couple of years taking on three and four foot waves on the Ohio River, everything is bolted thru I have a tin boat, Lowrance on the right has more of a vertical stance, but the Simrad on the left I had to run the ram mount out more horizontal than I really wanted but it's a year old and no issues that's some space age plastic block that it is bolted to, I leave the mounts in place and just ungimble the electronics..............Doc


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah thats how my hummer is now but i mean upfront by the bow... Where forces are slightly greater. I know how that river can be lol after the april tournament, i went straight to bps for a trollin motor strap lol!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I am running a large unit on the bow and a 12 touch on the console. This year I installed the heavy duty, 2-1/4" ball ram mounts, $115 each and they work great, no movement and very strong.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boat...unts/104523480.uts&WTz_l=Unknown;cat104523480


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Dang thats alotta money for a mount... Dang boats!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ranger373v said:


> Dang thats alotta money for a mount... Dang boats!


It would not seem like a lot if a $50 mount let my $3,000 fishfinder slam on the deck


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh i know lol... $1000 unit,$200 map card$100 mount... It adds up


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

I just loosen the Ram and tilt the unit(998) face down on the deck and tighten it back up. I do the same when trailering.

With the angle of the Ram, the unit rests on the top edge and not the screen.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

I think thats prolly how id do it. Though i take my units off when traveling


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

The price of fishing is the reason I work,Work is the reason why I don't fish enough.It's a vicious cycle.Just bought a boat and now the price of fishing has just gone up and probably won't get to really fish like I want to until I finish the mod.I will more than likely spend way more $ than I should.Protecting my investment is for my own piece of mind. I have never screwed my electronics to anything ,always bolt thru.I do this whenever I can.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Thats why i love friends that chip in!


----------



## Maisch4077 (Apr 5, 2012)

Look into the mounts made by RMC Boat Works. I fish the BFLs and Opens and run Erie in my 21' ranger in 8+ waves. I have a Lowarance HDS 8 up front. The nice things about the RMC electronics mount is that you can take the unit on and off in a snap for when its really rough or at night in hotel parking lots.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have Cisco on my Ranger, no better electronics mount on the market. I only fish Erie in my boat it take a licking out there running fast on big water, this mount is built to the hilt, very close in price to the big Ram.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

The Cisco mount is definitely the way to go. I've broke a few gimbal brackets on other mounts but the wide support on the Cisco mount has held up great to my full speed all the time type of driving. 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

I run HDS 8 lowrance the Cisco mount is the ticket.


----------

